# Priceing mice?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey all, one of my housemates has two snakes. One takes adult mice, the other is in the hopper stage. I was wondering how much I should charge her per mouse/size. It doesn't need to make me money, its basically a way for me to get rid of my extras, while getting some spare change. So I want to be fair/cheaper then she would normally have to pay for mice. If anyone knows of any good snake forums, I could probably also ask there if you could direct me. The mice are being killed prior to snake feeding, just fyi. I think she gets her usual supply from Petco, which I understand charges high for frozen mice.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Why dont you just ask how much she pays for her regular supply and half it?


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

in bulk, about .50-.75 for large adults. about .30-.50 for hoppers. in small numbers, whatever pet stores charge in your area.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

@sys15: Thanks, that's good to know!

@WD: Eh. Although she's my housemate, we're not exactly friends. I believe I've asked her before, and she said pinkies/fuzzies cost more then a dollar a piece. I wouldn't supply to her if it wasn't for us living in the same house, and if I ask now with a specific purpose in mind, I feel she is going to be evasive/skew the price down. Guess I'll have to check it tomorrow at petco. I'll be smart and write ALL the sizes down, ha ha... This is great for her, because she gets to tell me when the size is exactly right for her smaller snake. I think what I'll do is figure out regular price, multiply by 10 (the number I'll be doing away with), and then subtract a few dollars off the total price.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

$1/ea is pretty common, and is what I sell adults for, when selling culls as feed. Personally, I charge the same regardless of size, but charging $2/ea for adults (if you decide to sell adult culls) would still keep you well ahead of her frozen options.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Awesome! Thanks a bunch. : )


----------

